# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  سياسة الحوار

## أم خطاب

*سياسة الحوار*

د. تيسير الفتياني5/2/2007 


الحوار أول رفيق للخلق منذ أبدعه الله تعالى وهو أول رفيق صحب الإنسان منذ خلقه ثم بعد نزوله الى الأرض ليعمرها، ليصحب الإنسان في رحلته على هذه المعمورة، وهو أقدم ما عرفه من تصورات وخواطر، مما دفعه الى تحريك لسانه وإيقاظ ملكاته وإطلاق القوى الكامنة فيه بحثاً عن كلمات ينطقها لسانه ليصور للآخرين ما يريد من محاوره.
والحوار كان ولا زال مدخلاً طبيعياً دخل منه الأنبياء والرسل والدعاة الى عقول الناس وقلوبهم للتأثير فيهم، وتغيير ما انحرف من معتقداتهم وأخلاقهم وأوضاعهم السياسية والاجتماعية، ويزيد الموضوع أهمية اعتماد كل الفنون في العصر الحاضر على الحوار، فالشعر والنثر والتمثيل وما يبث في وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة والمكتوبة وغيرها يتبع خطى الحوار ويعمل على تجسيد كلماته وتشخيصه وتلوينه وتنميته حتى ينتظم من هذه الكلمات موكب حامل من مواكب الحياة في جدها وهزلها، وخيرها وشرها، ونعيمها وبؤسها، وبهذا يكون الحوار سلطانا وقوة لان الحوار نشاط عقلي ولا يتم إلا إذا عرف المحاور قيمته فالعقل من أعظم النعم الإلهية للإنسان وهو ميزته على سائر المخلوقات فبه تعرف حقائق الأمور فإذا استخدم المحاور عقله على أحسن صورة، وتعامل مع الآخرين بحرص وموضوعية وسداد يكون متبعاً للحق باستمرار فالحوار والعقل في الإسلام شقيقان لا ينازع احدهما الآخر وبهذا يحترم الإسلام الإنسان ويقدره ويعلمه الاعتزاز بنفسه وعقله عن طريق الحوار ليمارس حقه في التفكير في جميع شؤون الحياة وما يقع تحت إدراكه من ظواهر. 
فلكل فرد الحق في النظر والتفكير وحرية إبداء الرأي عن أي طريق شاء، والأخذ بما يهديه إليه تفكيره، وما يقتنع بصحته من نظريات، والتعبير عن رأيه بمختلف وسائل التعبير وإشباع حب الاستطلاع لأخذ العبرة من الآخر ويتم ذلك عن طريق العلم والمعرفة لان المحاورات عمليات عقلية مشتركة لحمتها الأساسية المعلومات الصادقة ولا يعرف هذا بصدق إلا العلماء لينقلوه الى الآخرين بأسلوب حواري ممتع لذلك اعز الله العلماء وآثرهم بكرامته وفضله، ليقوموا بالدور الحواري الذي يسمو بالفرد ويبرز خصائصه الذاتية على أوسع مدى ليظفر بنعم الله في أكمل صورة وينعم باليقين مدعماً بسلطان الدليل لطلب الحقيقة وطرح الخرافة والباطل من أية جهة صدرت ليشعر الآخر بالنزاهة التامة في طلب الحقيقة والالتزام بمبدأ الحق ومناصرته والنفور من الباطل ومكافحته فغرضه من الحوار توضيح الحق، فالحق مطلوب والتعاون على النظر فيه مفيد ومؤثر، وحتى نبتعد عن الجدل المذموم أو المراء البعيد عن نشدان الحقيقة وحتى لا يتحول الحوار الى مشاحنات أنانية ومشاغبات ومغالطات، ونحو ذلك مما يفسد القلوب ويهيج النفوس ويورث التعصب ولا يوصل الى الحق وحتى لا يصبح الأمر انتصاراً وإعجابا لكل ذي رأي برأيه فلا بد إذن من وضع ضوابط للحوار للبحث عن الحقيقة وبلوغاً الى الصواب والتي من أهمها:-
أولا: ان يتخلى كل من الفريقين المتحاورين حول موضوع معين عن التعصب لوجهة نظره السابقة، وإعلانهما الاستعداد التام للبحث عن الحقيقة والأخذ بها عند ظهورها، سواء أكانت هي وجهة نظرة السابقة، ووجهة نظر من يحاوره أو وجهة نظر أخرى.
ثانياً : تقيد كل من الفريقين المتحاورين بالقول المهذب، البعيد عن كل طعن أو تجريح أو هزء أو سخرية، أو احتقار لوجهة النظر التي يدعيها أو يدافع عنها . 
ثالثاً: الالتزام بالطرق المنطقية السليمة لدى الحوار. 
رابعاً: ان لا يكون بعض كلامه ينقض البعض الآخر. 
خامساً: قبول النتائج. 
وفي هذا العصر تواجه الأمة الإسلامية تيارات فكرية تغزو عقول الشباب وتفتك بالأمة والمجتمع، حملتها كتب ومؤلفات وصحف ومجلات وبثتها فضائيات فانتشرت في أرجاء البلاد تبث سمومها في مختلف الوسائل الإعلامية المعاصرة، إلا ان الله تعالى تكفل بحفظ هذا الدين فسخر للدفاع عنه أقلاما مخلصة تكافح وتنافح على الرغم من قلة ذات اليد وضعف التأييد فزودت الأمة بالقيم والمبادئ التي كانت سبب حياتها وعزها ومجدها، فأعادت الى أذهاننا ما كان عليه سلفنا الصالح من تحل بالأخلاق الفاضلة الكريمة، وحب لهذا الدين واحترام لكرامة الإنسان، وذلك عن طريق الصدق في الأداء، والتجرد في حب الذات وبسط الحقيقة التي تعتمد على الصدق والموضوعية والبعد عن الهوى والغرض، لتغيير مفهوم أو قناعة أو لبيان فكرة وتقديم الدليل المنطقي المساند لها، وتخليصها من التشويش واللبس لبناء الإنسان المؤمن وتشكيل الشخصية المسلمة في إطار العقيدة الصالحة والمثل السامية ولتربية الفرد والجماعة على الإيمان بوحدانية الله تعالى عن طريق الإقناع العقلي وإثارة العواطف والانفعالات الإنسانية تمشياً مع فطرة الإنسان، ليكون طالب حق وباحثاً عن الحقيقة، ينشد الصواب ويفر من الخطأ ولا يخلط الحق بالباطل تلبيساً على الناس وتوصلاً لما يريده المبطلون من الضلال، لذا لا بد من ضابط يحتكم إليه ويهتدي بهديه حتى لا تزيغ به الأهواء ولا بد من معيار يحتكم إليه في تفكيره وفي نظرته الى الأمور ليكون منضبطاً فلا يرخي العنان لنفسه في اتجاهات فكرية لا ضابط لها، وبذلك يتسع تصوره لهذا الوجود ويفهم ارتباطه به ودوره فيه، ويصح تصوره للقيم والأشياء والأشخاص والأحداث من حوله فيطمئن في رحلته على هذا الكوكب ويصبح يأنس بكل ما في الوجود حوله ويشعر بقيمته وكرامته وانه يمكنه ان يقوم بدور حواري مرموق يحقق الخير لهذا الوجود كله بكل ما فيه وكل من فيه ويخرج من نطاق ذاته المحدودة في الزمان والمكان، الصغير الكيان، الضئيل القوة، الى محيط هذا الوجود كله، بما فيه من قوى مدخورة وأسرار مكنونة، وينطلق انطلاقاً لا تقف دونه حدود ولا قيود، وبذلك يقيم الحياة على أكمل وجه وهذا يتطلب ان نفهم ان الخير والشر حقيقتان في هذه الحياة والصراع بينهما قائم منذ وجد الإنسان ومن اجل استقرار أمور الحياة لا بد من دفع الشر ومحاربته حتى لا تستحيل الحياة الى موت٬ والحوار من أقوى الأسلحة لنصرة الحق والقضاء على الباطل وهو الذي أوقف أصحاب الإرادات الإيمانية في وجه الجبابرة ثابتين صامدين، لا تغريهم متع ولا يصرفهم عن نصرة الحق صارف.
منقول للفائدة أم خطـــasـاب

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

